# Yet another Gorge ride...Ho hum.....



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Today was the first really nice day in a long time, it seems like, here in the Gorge near Hood River and The Dalles. I planned on doing some kinda ride but I got side tracked by work. I finished up about 2 and there was still no wind...Very very unusual around here this time of year.

Figured I still had time, so I walked my bike down our gravel road to the pavement and started up Canyon Rd..which runs by our place. Canyon road is smooth, it climbs about 2000' in around 10 miles. A right turn down the Klickitat/Appelton road, where you drop all that altitude in just 5 miles. It was perfect! Too nice to go down the Klickitat and back home so early, so I cut left up the Klickitat river, headed towards Goldendale...up one of my all time favorite climbs...a single lane of winding pavement. Very Euro...though they've recently put guard rails along it...kinda dresses it up, I guess. 

When I reached the top..checked my watch...had the daylight...just, to keep going on, rather than turning back and taking the Klickitat River road (SR 142) On across the high prairie., taking a smaller road into Centerville..The Goldendale wind farm generators were not moving a bit... I stopped and it was absolute stillness! Never, in almost 15yrs have I seen such a still day on the high prairie near the town of .....High Prairie (unincorporated)

Then down the Lyle-Centerville highway, a great rolling traverse with a super downhill back to Lyle and the Columbia river...I did put on a wind jacket for the descent, but I shed that for the climb back up the Old Highway 8 to our road...Got in about 6pm with 65 of the best ever miles and about 5000' of climbing.

The mules ear bloom is on, the lupin are starting and there are even some leaves on the trees in places..

Couple of pic and a ride profile from my Garmin. One is looking down from that steep descent off the Appelton plateau. One is the switchbacks on the climb up 142 out of the Canyon towards Goldendale on the single lane.


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Gnarly,

I enjoy seeing your posts here from the Gorge. I spend some time in the Gorge in the summer and have been scouting some rides on Google maps for this year. Here is one I am thinking about:

From Glenwood go east and south along the Glenwood Highway to 142. South and west down 142 to the town of Klickitat. A few miles below Klickitat turn west on Klickitat/Appleton Road. Go west on Klickitat/Appleton Road to Glenwood Road and then head north on Glenwood Road/Fisher Hill Road to Lakeside Road and Lakeside Road north back to Glenwood.

Are Klickitat/Appleton Road and Glenwood/Fisher Road paved? Any opinion on what this loop would be like?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Vientomas said:


> Hey Gnarly,
> 
> I enjoy seeing your posts here from the Gorge. I spend some time in the Gorge in the summer and have been scouting some rides on Google maps for this year. Here is one I am thinking about:
> 
> ...


 Fisher Hill road is not paved. Your 'closest' loop to that...100 miler. Starting out like you mention, you would have to come left down the Canyon Road (the one in my post) after you climb Klickitat-Appelton to the "intersection" Then,rather than Right (North) you would go left, down then right and head west along Old Hwy 8, to SR 14 (busy) for about 10 miles, then cut east again at hwy 141 (towards Trout Lake). If you cut NE at BZ Corners and head back to Glenwood, you would be around 100 miles.

The climb on the Klickitat-Appelton road is....ambitious. quite steep and sustained. And, if you find an actual Appelton, tell me where it is....I have never found anywhere I would actually call a-----town.

Anyone contemplating a visit to this area to ride..You should pay attention to your water bottles and food. There's few stores, few available water faucets. Nothing public in Centerville or Appelton.


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Great information. Many thanks!

I have some 700x28 Schwalbe Durano's mounted on a 'cross bike for gravel road use so riding Fisher Hill Road should be OK.

I have ridden 7 Mile Hill from both sides (Moser and The Dalles). How does the climb out of the river on the Klickitat/ Appleton Road compare?

I appreciate your suggested route but that is a bit longer than I had in mind. Plus, I have previously ridden on Hwy 14 a few miles and would like to avoid it again if I am able.

Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Vientomas said:


> Great information. Many thanks!
> 
> I
> I have ridden 7 Mile Hill from both sides (Moser and The Dalles). How does the climb out of the river on the Klickitat/ Appleton Road compare?
> ...


 Just saw the question here. A late response..... I'd say the effort needed for the Klickitat-Appelton road climb from the East...up from the Klickitat river canyon... Over all it is probably about the same effort,as State road from Mosier or the other side, 7-mile road... but the Klickitat climb is pretty relentless...There are no real false flats or easing off of the grade...It climbs about the same elevation, a bit more maybe, but it does so in just 5 miles, not 7. Rarely see cars there and there are some great switchbacks and views down into the River bottom. I love the descent down Canyon Road back to the Columbia...About 1/2 way down from the Appleton plateau they re-engineered the road with smooth pavement and wide sweeping switchbacks...Fun fun...

I was up that way just this afternoon...BZ Corners, round the block to Glenwood and Trout Lake and back to BZ corners.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I spent three years working in Klickitat County and drove around the area for work. I love the area! It may be the most beautiful place in the State of Washington.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

I love that loop. easily in my top 3. 
but if the wind is blowing out by goldendale, you can get hosed pretty quick...


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Just saw the question here. A late response..... I'd say the effort needed for the Klickitat-Appelton road climb from the East...up from the Klickitat river canyon... Over all it is probably about the same effort,as State road from Mosier or the other side, 7-mile road... but the Klickitat climb is pretty relentless...There are no real false flats or easing off of the grade...It climbs about the same elevation, a bit more maybe, but it does so in just 5 miles, not 7. Rarely see cars there and there are some great switchbacks and views down into the River bottom. I love the descent down Canyon Road back to the Columbia...About 1/2 way down from the Appleton plateau they re-engineered the road with smooth pavement and wide sweeping switchbacks...Fun fun...
> 
> I was up that way just this afternoon...BZ Corners, round the block to Glenwood and Trout Lake and back to BZ corners.


On Memorial Day I did the Glenwood/Klickitat/Glenwood ride climbing out of the Klickitat River on Klickitat-Appleton Road to Fischer Hill Road. It was about 60 miles and 5000 feet of climbing. The climb out was not too painful. The bonus was there are only about 2 to 3 miles of gravel on Fisher Hill Road, The gravel ends at the Fisher Hill Road/Canyon Road intersection. There is another short stretch of gravel near Glenwood. All in all a robust ride. Thanks for the information.

My next goal is Cook Underwood Road to Willard to Road 66 to Troutlake and down 141 back to Cook Underwood Road. Any idea how many miles of gravel road along Road 66 to Troutdale?


----------

